# Community > Resource Library >  Bush Rats by Neville Tohill - courtesy of Moonhunt

## Rushy

I caught up with Moonhunt today when Phillipgr and I went up to Leigh for a quick pig hunt. Moonhunt has given me this book for the reading pleasure of forum members.  The idea being that as each of us read it we sign the inside cover (much in the same way as Muckos Hat).  I will read it first and then will pass it on to Phillipgr. Any one interested in reading it after Phillip register your interest here and we will pay it forward as Monhunt wants us to.

----------


## moonhunt

Cheers for doing that Rushy , this book is a bloody good read, well  I seem to think so, if you like Barry Crump books you will love this

----------


## veitnamcam

pUT ME DOWN FOR A READ :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

Bloody caps lock

----------


## Gibo

I'll be keen, one question though. Will the pages not be stuck together after Phil reads it?

----------


## phillipgr

> I'll be keen, one question though. Will the pages not be stuck together after Phil reads it?


Steady on boy... pig blood is pretty sticky  :Thumbsup:  I'll do a write up tomorrow

----------


## deepsouthaussie

Keen as Mustard!  pardon the pun (novel by Graham May, another top read!)

----------


## Rushy

> I'll be keen, one question though. Will the pages not be stuck together after Phil reads it?


Ha ha ha ha from what I have seen of it so far, it is not that sort of book Gibo.

----------


## Gibo

> Ha ha ha ha from what I have seen of it so far, it is not that sort of book Gibo.


Yes true but at Phil's age things can get exciting when you least expect it  :Wink:

----------


## Gapped axe

tag me in

----------


## Happy

> tag me in


After you GA hope all is good ?

----------


## TeRei

His other book is superb. Where can you buy this book?

----------


## moonhunt

I found a clean copy of Bush Rats on Trade me, im trying to stumble on 'Spotlighting'

----------


## TeRei

Bought a copy off the Web. Thanks.

----------


## TeRei

Spotlighting is one of the best I've read of the venison era. Really gets you in the mood.The NZ book on the Jennifer Mary Beard murder was able to capture the same age and feeling about the time. Some authors have it whilst many NZ hunting books are really only good to start the fire with.

----------


## Rushy

I have finished the book Phillip. How would you like me to get it to you?

----------


## phillipgr

> I have finished the book Phillip. How would you like me to get it to you?


That was quick. I'm still reading this other book, want to just pass it onto vc?

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> That was quick. I'm still reading this other book, want to just pass it onto vc?


Sure. VC PM me your address and I will post it to you.

----------


## veitnamcam

Done

----------


## phillipgr

Finished the book just now, was a good read. Off to Gibo next, I promise the pages aren't stuck together!

----------


## Rushy

> Finished the book just now, was a good read. Off to Gibo next, I promise the pages aren't stuck together!


I should hope not Phillip.

----------


## Gibo

> Finished the book just now, was a good read. Off to Gibo next, I promise the pages aren't stuck together!


Shot! Who's after me?

----------


## deepsouthaussie

> Shot! Who's after me?


Yeah mate keen. Could send it down with ya scope  if youd take $200

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Yeah mate keen. Could send it down with ya scope  if youd take $200
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk


Ha ha $280 its yours  :Grin:

----------


## Gapped axe

twas me

----------


## Gibo

Just looked at page one, DSA you look to be after me then the Axe man

----------


## Gapped axe

kool

----------


## phillipgr

In the post @Gibo

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

> In the post @Gibo
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk 2


Cheers mate! Shit its going to be a busy week for post in and out of my whare  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## phillipgr

> Cheers mate! Shit its going to be a busy week for post in and out of my whare


What else do you have coming in?

----------


## Gibo

Primers, sd cards and lee turret. Going out is scope, sd card and old porn  :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

Cheers Phil, was here when i got home from work.
Bugger it all im nearly finished already  :Sad:  way back aussie it will come to you with your other goods  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## TeRei

Bought a copy but it is not as good as his other book Spotlighting. It really is a fantastic classic.

----------


## Gibo

Ha ha good laugh, all finished dsa i'll try and post it tomorrow

----------


## Rushy

> Ha ha good laugh, all finished dsa i'll try and post it tomorrow


Make sure you write Gibo on ot.

----------


## Gibo

> Make sure you write Gibo on ot.


Done  :Thumbsup:

----------


## deepsouthaussie

Yeewwww

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Fasted book ive read, couldnt put it down ha ha. All dusted in 5 hours, thats including sorting out my lil girls dinner, bath n bed  :Grin:

----------


## phillipgr

Watch out for the ring basin!

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## moonhunt

Did one part make the hairs stand up on your neck guys or was it only me

----------


## Gibo

> Did one part make the hairs stand up on your neck guys or was it only me


Most deffinately.

----------


## moonhunt

Haha good stuff

----------


## deepsouthaussie

Got the shivers after reading about "just call me clem" good going this read..  @Gappedaxe pm me your details mate so I have em on hand when im done. Cheers...

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Got the shivers after reading about "just call me clem" good going this read..  @Gappedaxe pm me your details mate so I have em on hand when im done. Cheers...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk


Thats the spot...but wait theres more!!!

----------


## deepsouthaussie

> Thats the spot...but wait theres more!!!


Jeeezus. And consequently more bone chilling shivers right on que. Cant say ive experienced the likes of that before.... Very spooky.

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Jeeezus. And consequently more bone chilling shivers right on que. Cant say ive experienced the likes of that before.... Very spooky.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk


Yeah pretty cool how a story teller can do that to ya.

----------


## deepsouthaussie

Book is on its way North again.  Gapped axe is in for a good time. Cheers @moonhunt and @Rushy

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## Gapped axe

who's next

----------


## Gibo

> who's next


Pretty sure its the golfer @Happy  :Grin:

----------


## Happy

Who is next on the list. Let me know and Ill courier it to you along with Dustoff for Willie Peters

 :Thumbsup:

----------


## Happy

WAS THERE NO ONE ELSE ON THE LIST WHO WISHED TO READ THESE BOOKS !!!!


Who is next on the list. Let me know and Ill courier it to you along with Dustoff for Willie Peters

----------


## moonhunt

Where is the book/books these days?

----------


## Dougie

I've got bush rats, can post it sorry I haven't read it yet, been too into American Sniper!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## moonhunt

Na Na you read it , I was just curious

----------


## Tommy

Pretty keen on Dust Off for Willy Pete if it comes free again

----------


## res

> Pretty keen on Dust Off for Willy Pete if it comes free again


I have almost finished, pm me your details and I will send it on to you shortly. 

Unless there is a waiting list I don't know about?  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dougie

I've got this, read it in two nights. Absolute gold. Who wants it? My girlfriend has asked for it and I'm posting it tomorrow, I can add a post bag with your address on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ROKTOY

@Dougie, I'm keen for a read. Cheers

----------


## jakewire

I'd like a read as well thanks.

----------


## Dougie

> @Dougie, I'm keen for a read. Cheers


Sweet PM me your address and I'll get my pal to send it to you when she's done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ROKTOY

@jakewire, what's your address, I'll get this in the post to you. I read it too quickly.

----------


## Gibo

> @jakewire, what's your address, I'll get this in the post to you. I read it too quickly.


Hard to put down aye  :Wink:

----------


## ROKTOY

> Hard to put down aye


It sure was, 
I might have to track down his other book

----------


## jakewire

> @jakewire, what's your address, I'll get this in the post to you. I read it too quickly.


Done , Cheers.

----------


## Cody.a

Could I be considered for borrowing it after whoever is in line next would love to read it and can post it to next person!

----------


## jakewire

I have just finished it so need now to figure out who to send it to.

----------


## ROKTOY

> Could I be considered for borrowing it after whoever is in line next would love to read it and can post it to next person!


 @jakewire should be flipping through its pages by now, I took a while sending it down to him.

----------


## jakewire

Actually looks like it might well be you @Cody.a

----------


## Cody.a

Sweet as mate we'll just when ever you are done I can send you my address and give you some $ for postage if you like ?
Cody

----------


## Carpe Diem

Cheers @Cody.a would love a read when you're done. Pm me for delivery address.

----------


## Russian 22.

I'll put my hat in for reading after cody

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk

----------


## jakewire

> Sweet as mate we'll just when ever you are done I can send you my address and give you some $ for postage if you like ?
> Cody


Nah mate, no money required she's a pay it forward thing
Pm me your address please

----------


## Cody.a

Pm sent bro

----------


## lumberjack

Ill chuck my name in for after Russian 22 thanks

----------


## moonhunt

So where’s the book these days ?

----------


## Rushy

> So where’s the book these days ?


As I live and breathe, it’s good to see you on here.

----------


## Bos

Digressing slightly but another real good read is "Hawks" by Andrew Grant. I've got 2 copies if anyone would like a read

----------


## BruceY

I would like to have a read please after the last person....has finished....txt me deets 0274 71 3737 the Old Fella

----------

